# SQUASHFS error while installing UBUNTU and also while booting GPARTED LIVE



## Shashank M (Jul 19, 2010)

I have xp pro sp3. I wanted to install ubuntu 14.04 on my pc but got a number of SQUASHFS errors.

"SQUASHFS error: sb_bread failed reading block 0x9d7f3
SQUASHFS error: Unable to read fragment cache block [275faa28]
SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 275faa28, size 23a7"
and many similar lines...

After trying installing 2-3 times, even the xp started freezing at boot screen. Safe mode too stopped working. I thought of formatting xp but the setup showed error "Setup Cannot Load the Keyboard Layout File Kbdus.dll".
When I searched for it, in microsoft forums, I got a post. They said, it relates to user permission for a file. But as my xp wasnt wrking, i could not use it.

I had Gparted live which I had used few days back to delete a partition.
I booted this time from that dvd, but surprisingly got the same SQUASHFS errors. there were few more lines...
"calling: test-built in load module index unload module index"
I realized that Gparted is also Linux based.
How to solve this problem ?


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Shashank M said:


> I have xp pro sp3. I wanted to install ubuntu 14.04 on my pc but got a number of SQUASHFS errors.
> 
> "SQUASHFS error: sb_bread failed reading block 0x9d7f3
> SQUASHFS error: Unable to read fragment cache block [275faa28]
> ...


The squash filesystem holds the content of all live linux CD's. Your CD/DVD drive has either dirty optics, or the disc you are using is scratched or was a bad ISo that you burned.

If you clean the disc or blow compressed air into your drive this will clean the optics, if that still fails, then you need to download the Ubuntu live CD again but ONLY burn at x1 speed under windows.


----------



## Shashank M (Jul 19, 2010)

The installation begins now. But got a problem.
I selected 'Install ubuntu along with windows xp'.
Then it askd me to allocate drive space by dragging divider...
Left part shows "Files (23.3GB) /dev/sda6 (ntfs) 42.9 GB" and right part shows "Ubuntu /dev/sda7 (ext4) 22.8GB"
My HDD is 160GB and I do have around 60GB free space in all.
But at d bottom, the install button isn't activated. Only quit button is clickable.


----------

